

Survey: The physical security of human rights defenders - secfirstmd
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LRATeUm2hmzIBBYAg8LtMxcx6W6X4Fl1iYF-Lqe0FiM/viewform
Security First is a mobile application that provides the user with the information on what to do in any given security situation and the tools to do it. The user-friendly guide is specific to the risks faced by human rights defenders, activists and journalists and will be adapted to a number of different cultural contexts.
======
secfirstmd
Security First is a mobile application that provides the user with the
information on what to do in any given security situation and the tools to do
it. The user-friendly guide is specific to the risks faced by human rights
defenders, activists and journalists and will be adapted to a number of
different cultural contexts.

Thank you for taking our survey. All questions are on this page and it should
usually take 10 minutes. We appreciate your time and it will help us provide
the best tool for your security in future. At the end of the survey, there is
a place to sign up for more information and exclusive access to our first
alpha launch.

-The Security First Team

www.secfirst.org

